# Weekly Competition 2021-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U' R' F' U' F' U2 F U' F R' U
*2. *R' U' R U2 R U' F U R' U2 F
*3. *U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U
*4. *U' F R U R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R
*5. *R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3
1. *R' U R' L' U R' F D B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 R'
*2. *B' U F2 U' B2 D F2 D U2 R' U F D2 B' L2 U R' U B'
*3. *B D B R' D2 L U' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F L'
*4. *D2 R D F B2 R2 L F2 B R' D U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 F2
*5. *R2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 D B U L' D' F2 L' D2 B L R

*4x4x4
1. *B R' D' L F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 B' L2 F U L' R' F' B Rw2 Uw2 D L U2 D2 Fw2 B2 R' D' R' L' F' D2 Fw B' L' Fw2 D' Rw Fw U2 D2 Fw' U
*2. *R' F R B2 U F D2 R' D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F' Fw2 Uw2 D' F R2 B' D Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 B D' R2 Fw' R' Uw' D' Rw D2 B'
*3. *D2 F' L D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D B' F' U F' D F' Uw2 L' Fw2 U B2 R D Rw2 D' R' U2 Rw2 R Fw' R Fw2 R Uw' Fw D' L2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B2
*4. *D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L U R F' R2 U2 F' R D2 U Rw2 F D2 L R' F' Rw2 F R2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Uw B F2 L' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw' D2
*5. *D' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F R F' D L B' R F B Uw2 Fw2 U' D2 Rw2 L' D R2 Fw2 R Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 F2 U2 Fw Uw F2 Uw' D' Rw' Uw L2 F

*5x5x5
1. *F' Bw Dw' Rw2 Fw R2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Rw' Fw Lw2 D Uw' U L2 R' Bw' Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw U2 F2 Dw' R2 Uw' R2 D F2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 B Bw Dw' Bw Lw Dw' L Lw Fw R' Dw2 F' U' Dw2 Rw R Dw2 Uw' B D' U'
*2. *Fw' U2 B2 Fw Uw Rw2 Dw' Fw' F' R Bw' U' Fw' U' F2 L Rw Bw' Rw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Uw2 F B' Rw2 D Dw2 R Dw R2 F' D F2 Lw2 B' Bw Lw D Rw Bw2 L2 D' Lw' D2 R Uw D Dw2 Rw F L' B Lw2 L' Rw' R2 U' Bw2 L2
*3. *Lw2 L' Rw' Uw Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw R2 B D2 R2 Fw2 B' R D2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 R Fw' Dw2 Lw' Dw R F' L2 Bw' Dw R2 Bw' Dw Rw' L D' U' F' D F' Lw2 Bw' R Dw2 L R2 Lw2 Rw F D Dw' U2 Bw2 Dw U' F Dw2 L2 R2 U D2
*4. *B' Lw Dw' B F L' D Fw2 R Dw' R2 Uw' D' Lw L Rw Bw2 Uw F R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D Rw Fw' L D' Uw Bw' Rw Dw Lw' L' Bw2 Uw' Lw Dw B2 Fw U F2 Fw' L' R Bw Lw2 Fw Lw L R' U' B D Lw2 L' R2 Fw' Rw2
*5. *U F D' Lw2 B' Dw2 Lw B F2 U2 Fw Bw L U' D' Dw2 Uw Fw2 R' Rw2 F2 D U2 Fw' L Dw' Rw B2 F2 D B' Dw R Rw' F' U' Bw' Dw2 Fw' B2 L B F Dw2 Uw' Bw Uw B2 Lw' U2 Uw' D' L' Rw2 B' Fw Rw D' Uw B'

*6x6x6
1. *L2 U2 L' Bw Uw' L Fw' 3Rw B' 3Uw' Lw L 3Uw L' B 3Fw Fw' Uw2 F' L Rw Uw2 F2 Uw' D Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw Dw' 3Rw B Uw 3Uw2 F 3Fw' U2 F2 3Uw 3Fw Uw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw Uw L2 Rw B' 3Fw2 Fw' Bw 3Rw' Lw2 L U R F2 R2 L Fw' L F2 Uw' R2 3Rw' D 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw D Dw2 L' 3Fw2 Bw' U' Dw' Rw' D' 3Uw2
*2. *Fw2 B' Rw' Bw2 L R Bw2 B2 Fw' D2 L D 3Fw Bw2 Dw Fw Rw Uw L' Dw' Rw2 U Rw 3Uw' U Lw2 Dw2 D L2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 F Bw2 R' Bw F 3Fw 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' Dw' U' 3Fw 3Rw' B' F Fw' 3Fw2 U2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw Uw' Dw 3Fw R2 B F Uw Rw2 Dw2 F 3Rw Bw Fw' Rw F U B2 Lw' R Rw' B' 3Fw'
*3. *3Fw2 3Uw' F' Fw2 Uw' R F2 R D' 3Fw R2 3Fw' F' Fw Rw' L' 3Uw' L U Rw2 Dw Uw D2 Rw' B Fw2 Dw Bw' B' 3Fw' F Fw D2 B2 3Uw2 Dw' Uw' Rw U Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw' Bw' Dw' U2 3Rw2 B 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' L U L' Dw2 Fw' Dw' 3Rw 3Fw2 U Rw F Lw2 U L2 Rw2 U' Lw 3Rw' Fw R2 B2 D' U B' Dw' B Rw F2 3Fw'
*4. *Lw D Lw' Bw' Rw' R Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 Dw D 3Fw2 L D2 Rw' Bw D' B2 Bw F 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Rw 3Fw' F' B Dw Uw2 D U B2 Fw D' L2 F2 Lw2 Fw Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 U' R D2 R' B R' L2 Rw' 3Rw Lw' Dw R2 Bw Rw D' 3Uw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Bw' B L2 R B' 3Rw2 L' R' B L2 Fw D2 R Uw2 D' L2 D
*5. *Bw' L' B D' L2 3Fw U Dw' L' Bw' 3Uw' Bw' D2 F Dw2 3Uw2 Uw U' Lw' B U Uw2 Fw U D' Lw' Dw' Uw Fw2 R' F B' 3Fw2 D2 3Fw2 F2 L B2 3Fw2 L2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw' U2 R' U' F2 Bw2 R Fw U B 3Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 B' D Uw' 3Rw Fw2 Rw U 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' D' Fw2 D2 Uw 3Uw B2

*7x7x7
1. *3Dw' R L2 U2 Bw D2 R Lw' Bw B' 3Lw D 3Bw U Rw2 R' Uw Bw2 3Lw' Bw' U 3Rw2 L Fw2 B L' 3Rw 3Fw Dw Rw U2 Fw D R2 3Dw2 D2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' R' 3Uw R2 Lw' 3Bw Uw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Bw R 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 R' B 3Uw R2 Lw Dw' L2 3Rw D' 3Rw' Rw2 B 3Rw2 B L Fw F B 3Bw2 D Rw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Uw' B 3Uw Rw' U2 3Bw Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 R L2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Lw Fw 3Bw L' Dw' 3Dw 3Rw' Bw' Uw' 3Dw' Fw2
*2. *3Uw2 Bw2 Dw 3Bw2 L2 U2 Dw' D2 Lw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Lw B2 3Lw2 F 3Dw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw' Lw Fw' B Dw' F2 B U' 3Uw' 3Rw L2 3Fw2 Fw 3Bw' R2 D U' F2 Rw' 3Uw 3Lw2 L2 Bw D 3Dw2 L' 3Bw L2 R B' L2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' 3Bw' U2 R2 Fw' Lw2 3Fw Uw Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 F Dw2 Uw2 Fw 3Lw' D2 R2 Dw F R Lw Fw' U' Bw B' F2 R Bw Lw2 Uw' 3Dw Lw D2 Rw L 3Rw 3Dw 3Rw' Lw U2 3Uw
*3. *Fw2 3Lw D B Dw2 Bw2 U' Bw Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 Dw Bw' Fw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Fw D2 3Uw' F' 3Bw' Fw Lw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw2 L' Fw 3Dw2 U' Uw2 Bw R' Rw2 Bw 3Fw Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 L2 R2 3Dw' D 3Uw F Lw2 3Dw' Uw2 Dw' U D' L2 Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' R' 3Rw' D' 3Uw 3Lw2 F2 B' D' Dw 3Bw2 Uw Rw2 3Lw2 U2 Bw 3Uw' Uw' Bw' B D' L' R Lw2 U' 3Lw Lw B' Uw Rw Lw' Fw Bw F Lw 3Rw2 3Bw' B' Uw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw D2
*4. *Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw Lw2 Fw Bw' Dw' D' 3Uw2 B2 3Lw2 Fw 3Fw2 U 3Dw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Lw' Fw2 3Uw 3Dw' Bw L U2 D Uw2 Bw R 3Rw' 3Dw D2 3Uw' U' Fw' Dw' R' L' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 3Uw 3Lw2 U D' Uw L Fw D2 3Bw 3Uw2 B2 3Uw 3Dw' L2 3Fw2 Dw Fw Uw2 F2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw' 3Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 D U2 3Lw2 Fw2 R2 3Bw' U 3Dw Uw2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Bw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' L2 3Fw2 3Dw Bw 3Rw' Fw 3Fw' B2 Uw R Uw2 3Rw Rw' R2 B2 Bw2
*5. *Lw 3Uw 3Lw2 B 3Fw Bw 3Dw2 R Bw' D 3Lw' Uw2 U' Fw2 3Rw Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw 3Lw' F2 Fw2 B 3Bw R' Fw 3Lw' Bw' F2 3Dw2 3Rw2 B2 Rw' B' 3Bw2 3Uw' F 3Bw' Uw' Dw' U Fw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw 3Uw U Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' 3Uw Uw2 3Dw2 Bw Lw' F2 3Lw' R2 B 3Lw' B' L' Rw Bw 3Dw2 B2 3Rw2 D Bw' 3Bw2 Fw D2 3Dw' L 3Rw' Uw2 3Lw L 3Dw 3Fw2 3Dw' U' 3Bw' Dw F2 3Lw' 3Dw' U2 Rw Lw 3Rw Fw F' 3Dw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U R U' R2 U F' R U' R U2
*2. *R' F U' F' R2 F' R2 F U' R U2
*3. *F' R U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 B R D2 F2 D U2 L U B Uw'
*2. *D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R F' L U' L B2 D2 R' D Rw'
*3. *F R' F R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B L R U' L2 B R' U' R F Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F' D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R B D' L U' R D Uw2 F D F2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B Rw2 U2 L2 Rw B' D2 Fw2 L Fw' Uw' B2 Uw F' L' U2 x2 y2
*2. *L' B' U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U' F U' B U B' L' D' F2 Uw2 L' F Uw2 R D2 L' B2 Uw2 L U2 R2 Uw' F B' R' U' Rw D2 B Uw2 Fw' Rw R' x'
*3. *R B' D U2 L B2 L D2 L B2 R' B2 F L' F2 D' U' F B2 Fw2 R Uw2 L2 F U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B R2 B Uw R' B2 Uw2 R F' Fw' Uw' D B L Fw2 Rw' z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' B2 Lw' Rw Dw U' F B2 Lw2 D2 B' Bw2 U2 R' F' U' Uw' Lw F2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Lw' F Fw' Lw2 Rw U Uw Fw' B' F Dw U' D2 F R2 Rw2 F' Rw' R' U Uw Dw R' F2 L2 R' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *Fw' Rw2 D Fw' D' L' R' U' Dw' Lw' F' Bw Rw2 F2 Rw' D Bw' U Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw Lw Uw' Fw' F2 L2 B Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 R' F' D2 F Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U' Rw2 B U2 Bw' U L' Lw2 B Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 R' 3Rw2 3Uw2
*3. *R D Dw' F' Uw R U2 D' Bw Dw' U2 D' R2 D2 L' D' R' L2 D' Fw Dw B' Fw' R2 B Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw F2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw' Rw Dw Rw Dw2 F2 Fw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Lw U Rw2 Bw2 B2 F L2 Dw' R2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 D R2 L2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw' B2 Rw2 3Fw 3Uw2 R2 Lw 3Rw U' Uw Lw Rw' Bw 3Rw' Rw Bw L2 Bw 3Fw2 U2 Bw' U 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' U2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 R2 B' D Uw Fw F 3Fw2 Rw2 F2 Bw Lw' 3Fw' Uw' D' L2 Bw' R2 B2 Rw2 B' Rw2 3Rw' Uw' L D' Bw2 F2 3Rw2 Rw2 F' 3Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' F Uw' Rw L2 Fw' U2 Dw' R U z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3Lw2 L U' Fw L2 3Lw2 Fw2 U' Dw 3Rw L Uw' Fw2 Lw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Fw2 Lw2 B' F2 Bw2 3Lw D' 3Rw Rw' F' 3Dw' 3Bw' F' Lw R' F2 Dw' B2 3Fw Rw2 D' B 3Dw' Fw B' 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw Rw2 3Bw' F2 B D2 3Bw2 Lw 3Dw2 U' F 3Uw2 B2 3Dw2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 U' 3Dw2 3Lw2 Bw2 D Bw2 Fw Uw' L 3Dw' Lw' Rw2 U' 3Lw2 R 3Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw 3Bw' Fw' 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' Fw' U' 3Dw' F B' 3Bw2 L2 B' 3Rw Fw U B 3Rw 3Bw' L' x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 D L F' B' D2 B' U2 R2 U F' L2 B R2 F L2 Uw
*2. *R F2 R' F L' U' R U2 B' U2 F D2 F' R' D' L2 U Rw2 Uw
*3. *F' B' R B D L B' D2 B L' F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L Fw
*4. *D2 R' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D F' R D' B2 L' D2 U Rw Uw'
*5. *F U' F2 U' R B D U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D' L R B F' L' D2 U' B' U2 B' R' F Rw'
*7. *B2 L U L U' L2 F R' L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D R Uw
*8. *L' B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B' L2 D Rw2 Uw'
*9. *R' L' D F U R F' B U L B2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 B Rw Uw2
*10. *L B' D2 B L2 D2 F U2 L' F D U2 B' L' B2 F2 U' L Fw Uw2
*11. *U R2 D' B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L D2 B' R F U R B Rw2
*12. *R2 F' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' R F D' U' R U2 L R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *D' F' L2 F' U R2 B' R' B2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U F
*14. *F D' F2 B' R' L U' B' U D2 R' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F Uw2
*15. *F' D F R U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U L2 Fw'
*16. *L' D B' U F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U' B' F' R' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*17. *F L U' F2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' U2 R' D R' B R' U Rw' Uw'
*18. *R' L F L U L2 B2 R2 L' U' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R D Rw
*19. *F' D2 B2 R2 D' U' F D2 U' B2 F R' U L2 B2 L' D' Fw
*20. *D' R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 U' D' R' F' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 D' Fw
*21. *U2 L' B' R B U L' D' B' L' B' U2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *U2 B' D L2 U2 D F2 R2 D L F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 Fw'
*23. *B2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 R2 F2 B D L2 B L' B' U B2 Rw Uw2
*24. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 L U B F D2 U' F D F' D F' Rw
*25. *D' L U2 B U F2 D2 B2 L F2 R' F L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 Fw Uw
*26. *D2 L F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 U F R2 F' R' D F' Rw' Uw'
*27. *F2 R L U2 F B' R F' R D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 Rw2
*28. *D' L' R' U2 B2 L F2 L' U F L R' D R2 D B2 U' F' Rw'
*29. *F' R' B' R2 U2 B' U' L B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 U R2 U Fw Uw'
*30. *B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L U' B2 R F' D' B L D U2 L F2
*31. *F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 B D L2 B' D' R' U' B' R B2 Rw2 Uw
*32. *F' D' R D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U R' B' R D' F2 L B F2 Rw Uw2
*33. *U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L R2 F2 U2 L B' U' L' U2 F D' B L2 B R' Fw Uw'
*34. *L' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L D' R' F U L U' Fw' Uw2
*35. *U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B D' F L2 R' B F L2 U2 L' D U Rw'
*36. *U' B' F2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L D2 F' D2 L' D' B L Uw
*37. *L D' F U2 R D2 F2 U2 B D L' D2 F U2 L2 F' B2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*38. *B2 L' F' D B2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 F' R D2 L2 F U' B2 D Fw' Uw'
*39. *B' R U' D B' L' B2 R U' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 D2 F' B' R F2 Rw
*40. *U R2 B2 R D2 R B2 F2 L D B2 U' R F D' R2 F' U' F Rw2 Uw
*41. *B2 L U2 F2 U2 R B2 L F R2 F' D F U' L2 D L2 R B2 Rw Uw'
*42. *D' F2 R D2 L' U' L' U2 D' L' B2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 B U2 R'
*43. *F' L2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' B2 L F2 D U' F' R' B2 L' R Fw
*44. *F U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B D' L2 R' B D2 L F Uw'
*45. *D2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 B' L2 D L F2 D2 F' D' U F2 D Rw' Uw2
*46. *U' F U2 L2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B U L' R D' U' R D Rw Uw
*47. *L' U' F U' B2 D L2 U B2 R' U2 F' R2 F' L2 F' D U Rw' Uw2
*48. *F L2 R U F2 U F2 L2 D U' R2 B2 L D' L2 F' U' B2 U' R' Uw
*49. *U B2 L' F' B U' B2 U' R F' L B2 R' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*50. *R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R' U B' R' B' L' U' F L U'
*51. *R2 U2 R D R' F' B2 U L R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 F Uw
*52. *R U2 R' L2 U2 D' F2 U2 B U' F' U2 B D2 F B D2 Fw Uw'
*53. *D L B2 D L F D F B R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L D Fw Uw
*54. *F2 R2 D F R U2 B L B2 L' D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' Rw Uw2
*55. *R' D F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' D L2 U2 B R2 B2 R B' F2 Uw'
*56. *F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F D' B2 R U F' L' B' D B' L2 Fw Uw'
*57. *L2 D2 R D2 B L2 B L2 D2 U2 F U' B' D B L F2 R B Rw' Uw2
*58. *F B2 U L2 F D' B' R' L F' R' D' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *L2 B R' U2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 D R2 B R' F' U R D U Fw Uw'
*60. *R2 F' L B2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 B' D' F' D R2 D' F2 R' U' Fw Uw'
*61. *B L U D' R2 F' D F2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 F' U B' R F2 Rw Uw
*62. *B' R F2 L' U' L B L U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U Fw Uw
*63. *R2 B D2 B' F D2 F2 R U2 B' D' L D L' F' R F' D2 Fw' Uw
*64. *L F L U2 L2 B' D L D' L' F D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 Uw'
*65. *D2 F U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' R2 B D' B D' Fw' Uw'
*66. *R2 U L U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D U F D U2 F2 L' U Fw Uw
*67. *U R2 B R2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D' B F' R' F' L U2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*68. *F L2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F' R' B' L R2 B' D' R B2 F' L F' Rw'
*69. *B2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 R D2 L F' R' U' B2 F' D' U' B' D2 Rw Uw'
*70. *D2 R D' B2 R2 D F U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 L U' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 F' R' U' B F D L U
*2. *D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R B D2 L2 U' R B2 R2 F
*3. *L' U R' L F L F2 R F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L2 B' U L'
*4. *R F L F2 D' B' R L2 F' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 D2 R D' B
*5. *B2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 U' F U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U' R' B' L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L D' U2 F' L U B' D2
*2. *R D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F' L' R2 F2 L B D R2 B U'
*3. *L B2 R F R2 B' R' U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L U2
*4. *R' L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F D L U B2 F2 U B2 U2 L F
*5. *R L' F' L2 U R2 U F' L F D2 B L2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R' F L F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 B D U2 R2 B2 L U' L B2
*2. *L' F' D B2 U B U L2 D' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D B'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R2
*4. *L B D2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F U L' D' B' F' L' B2 R2
*5. *F R D' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 F L B2 F' D' R U F U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 F' B L D2 R' B2 D F' R' B2 U2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 R U' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B' D B L2 D R2 F' D L2 U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' L' B2 U2 D F' U' D2 L U B F2 U' D2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R' U R F U2 F R U' R' F'
*3. *U B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 U B L' F D2 R B' D' B'
*4. *F U' B L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 L' U2 B U' F' L' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U' F' Uw2 F U' Rw2 U F B Rw F' B' L' Uw2 U Rw Fw' L F' Uw2 L

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' U2 F2 U F U' R2 U' R' U R'
*3. *B2 U' F2 B U2 F' R2 L' F U2 F U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2
*4. *U R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' F U' D B2 R B L R' Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 B2 D B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' L' F2 Uw2 D Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D F'
*5. *L2 Dw U Bw' L' D F' U2 D Rw D2 L Lw' F2 Lw2 R' D U L Rw D B Dw R Fw2 Bw' B L R Dw2 U2 Uw Rw Fw' L Dw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw R' Lw' F2 Rw' B2 U' Rw' Uw2 F2 R D Uw' U F2 Fw R' F Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U R U' R' U2 R F' U' F' R2 U2
*3. *D' B' R' U2 F D' L2 D' B' F2 L U2 R L2 D2 L U2 D2 B2
*4. *D' L B D2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U F' L D' B L' F Fw2 Rw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 B2 U2 Fw2 R' B' D Fw' B2 L' Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 Rw2 Fw R L'
*5. *Fw' Lw R2 Bw2 Uw2 F U2 L' Rw2 Fw' Bw L2 B2 Bw' D2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' D' U2 Bw B2 Rw Fw Dw' R' U Bw' Lw U2 B Uw Rw Fw R' Lw Rw B2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Fw Rw2 Lw Fw Uw R2 Fw Rw2 Lw' D Lw2 R2 U' Fw' Bw2 Dw Bw F2
*6. *Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Fw' Dw' L2 3Fw B2 L2 Dw Uw2 D F' L 3Fw2 U2 Rw 3Uw' 3Rw Uw' 3Uw2 Dw L 3Fw2 F' Fw 3Uw2 U2 Uw Bw2 Rw' B F' L2 Uw' B' L R' Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw Dw2 3Rw2 Uw U' F 3Fw' Fw B R' Rw' Dw Rw Bw U' F2 D2 B' Bw2 Rw R2 F Lw' R' 3Uw Lw' Bw Dw2 D Rw2 F Fw 3Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F R U F2 R U' R U2 R' U
*3. *D' F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L D' L F L' B' U' L2 B U2 F
*4. *L U2 F2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 B' D' L' B' L F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 R' B Rw2 B R F' R Uw L2 R' F' L Uw' U Fw R' Uw U2 B2 Rw
*5. *Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 U F2 D2 B Dw' F' Rw2 Fw' B R Dw B R Dw2 L' U2 D Lw2 R' Uw' R' L2 Lw2 D2 R L' Rw2 Bw' Uw L' Dw' R2 L' U' R L2 Fw L' Dw D B F' L2 Bw' Fw2 R' Bw' F' Rw2 F' Bw Rw' Uw2 Lw Bw
*6. *L' R' B Rw B2 R2 Rw 3Rw L' 3Uw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 B' 3Uw2 B' U2 L2 3Rw' Rw U D2 L2 Bw2 R2 Lw2 Fw 3Fw2 B' Dw R Rw B D2 Dw2 3Rw2 D2 3Uw' Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw 3Fw' B Lw 3Rw2 L' B Bw2 Uw2 Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 D Dw 3Fw' D' Rw 3Rw2 3Uw F D' 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Bw2 Dw2 F2 R2 L Bw' U L' F' R2 Uw D' Lw
*7. *B' 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Lw Bw' Dw2 B' F2 Uw2 B' Rw Fw R2 Lw 3Rw Fw2 R2 3Bw2 L2 R2 F' B2 3Lw U2 B2 3Dw U' 3Bw' F2 Dw2 F' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw Fw2 3Fw R2 3Bw Bw' U2 Fw' 3Lw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 L2 Rw Lw2 3Rw U Uw2 Rw R2 Fw Rw Dw B2 U 3Rw Rw' F 3Lw' 3Uw' Dw' F Rw Fw2 Bw U' Fw 3Dw2 L2 3Lw 3Fw Bw2 L' Bw 3Bw F L2 Bw2 D 3Uw' Bw' L2 Uw F2 Fw' Bw2 3Dw Bw2 3Lw2 U' B R Dw2 B2 Uw2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR5+ DL5+ UL5- U6+ R5- D2- L6+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3+ D4+ L5+ ALL2- UR
*2. *UR2- DR2- DL5- UL3+ U4- R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R5- D6+ L5+ ALL0+ UR UL
*3. *UR0+ DR2- DL6+ UL4+ U1+ R2- D3+ L3- ALL4- y2 U3+ R3+ D3- L3- ALL6+
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL1+ UL5+ U3+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R3+ D2- L6+ ALL2- UR UL
*5. *UR3- DR0+ DL4- UL4- U5+ R2- D4+ L2- ALL4- y2 U5- R3- D2+ L4+ ALL4+ UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B R' L B U' B U R U' R B l r' b'
*2. *R B L R' U' L B' U B' R' L
*3. *B' R U' B U' B' R L' R' L B u' b
*4. *R B U B U' R L' U B' L' U' u l b'
*5. *B' U L U L B U B R' L' U l b

*Square-1
1. *(4,0) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
*2. *(0,5) / (1,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,0) /
*3. *(-5,3) / (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
*4. *(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,5) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (-4,-3) /

*Skewb
1. *B L B U B L' U' L U' L B'
*2. *R B L B R L U' R L B' U
*3. *R B L' R L' U' L' B R U' R
*4. *U R L' B L U L' B U R' U
*5. *B L' R' U' R' U' R' B U' B L'

*KiloMinx
1. *F2 BL2 flip BL2 L2' U2' F BR R' flip R2' BR2' BL2' U2 F' BL' L R' F U2 F2 R U R2' F2 U' R2 F2' U'
*2. *BL2' flip U2' F' L2 F2 R U R U2 flip R' F' L BR R2' BR BL2' BR2' U2' R F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U2' R2 U2' F2'
*3. *BR2 flip U L' F2' L' BR2' U2 L flip R2 BR2' R2' U2' L2' BR2 U2' BL2 U2 F2 R' F R' U2' F R2' F' U' R2'
*4. *F2 flip F' U2' R' U' F2' BR2' R' flip U BL2' BR' U' F L2 BL2' L BR2 U2' F R2' F2' R2' U' R2 F2' U2' F2 R' U
*5. *U BL L2' U L2 F' U flip U F' L2 BR2 U2' BL2 U2' L' BR U2 R U' F' U F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2

*Mini Guildford
2. *U2 R' F U' R F2 R2 U' F' U' R'
*3. *U B U' D' F L2 F' D' F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 F
*4. *B2 D' B' L2 F U2 R L2 D' B' L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 B' D2 F Rw2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw D R2 B' Uw2 U' Rw Fw F L' Fw'
*5. *F' Uw2 Bw Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw R' Dw' R' Lw Dw Lw' R2 Uw Dw2 Bw L B L2 F Uw' F B2 Lw2 Uw L2 Uw R B Rw Lw' F L' Bw F Uw' Fw Bw' Rw R2 L2 Dw2 D' Rw2 Fw Bw2 R L2 Rw B' D L' R2 B2 F2 R2 Fw' U Uw
*OH. *R' D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B' D' L' R' D' R D2 U F' D2 B'
*Clock. *UR5- DR0+ DL2+ UL0+ U5- R5- D6+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R2+ D1+ L3+ ALL2- UR DR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L B R' U L U L' B' L R' u' l' r
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-2,1) / (2,5) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (5,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-2)
*Skewb. *R B R' B U' B R U' B U' B

*Redi Cube
1. *B' L r R' f F' l r f' B L' F' L' B L R F'
*2. *B' b f' l' L' b' r' f' l' F' L B' R F R F' L B
*3. *B r' f l' b' R B R B F' L' F R' F'
*4. *B l r' f r' b' l' f' B F' L' R' B' F'
*5. *b B r' b' f F' l f' R' B' F R F' L' B' L'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Uw L Rw U R Lw' Bw Uw L R B' Uw Bw' Lw Bw' Lw' Bw Uw Lw Uw l' r' b
*2. *L' B' Uw Lw L R B Rw B Lw' Uw' Bw Lw' Bw Lw Bw Lw l' r'
*3. *R Uw L Bw' Uw Lw U' R Uw L Rw' Lw' Bw' Uw Bw Lw Rw' u l b'
*4. *R' Bw U' B Lw Uw R Lw Bw L R' Rw' Lw Bw Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw u l' b
*5. *L' Bw' U L' Uw' Lw Rw' U' B' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw Uw Bw' r b'

*15 Puzzle
1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L2 D L U R U R2 D L D L U2 L D R2 D2 R U2 L U L D R D L D R U L D L U R U R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R3 U L2 D R2 U L D2 L D L U3 R2 D L D2 R2 U L U L2 U R3 D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R2 D L2 D2 R U3 L D3 R U R D R U L U R U L3 D2 R U L D2 R U R D L U R2 U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L D L U R D R2 U3 L D3 R U2 L2 D L U2 R D3 L U R2 D L U R U L2 D R U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 L D2 R U R D L U3 L2 D R D R U L U R D R D L2 U2 R2 D L D2 L U2 L U R2 D2 L2 U R

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U2 D B2 R' F' B' D' R B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F L D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 D R' U L2 B' L' D F2 R B' U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 L U R' D L' F' D2 L B U2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 D L2 U L' B R F2 U' L' U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R U R U' B U' D' R2 L' B2 D' F' B' D2 B R2 L2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *R' F2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 R U' F D2 L' D' R2 B L R'
*2. *R F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 B U R' U2 B' R D2 F' L' F'
*3. *B R2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 R B U R' D2 U2 F U B2 L'
*4. *D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 F' D U2 B2 L' U2
*5. *R' U B2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 R D2 L B D2 L B2 R2

*Curvy Copter
1. * UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UB RF UF UR RF RB LF UF LF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB RB UR UF RF DB DL DR RB DB LB DR RF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL UB LF+ UF UR+2 UB+ LF+2 LB UB- DF+2 RF+2
*2. * UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR RF UR UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR RB UR UF UL UF UL UB RB LF UF UR UB LB UL RB DL LF UF DR DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB RB+2 DB RB-2 DL-2 DF+2 RF+2 DL+2
*3. * UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR LB UL RF UF UL UB UR LB UB UR UL UB UL UF RF RB UR UF LF UF UL UB RB UR UB RB LF UL UF DL LB DF LF UF UR UL UB RB DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ DR UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ UL UF- LB+2 DL+2 LF+ DL+ LF- DR+ DB LB+ DR-2
*4. * UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UB LB UL UF UR UB RF UF UR UB UL UB UL LB RF UF UR RB LF UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UL RF DB RB DL DF DR DB LB UB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 DF DL+2 DB+ DL DB DL+ DB+2 LB DB LB+2 UB+ UR LB- RF UR+2 DF-2
*5. * UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UL RF UF UR UB LB UB UR UF RF UF UR RB UR UF UB UL RB LF UL UB UR UB UL DF DR RF UF UR DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ LB+2 UB UR-2 UF+2 LB-2 LF UF-2 DB-2 RB-

*Face-Turning Octahedron
1. *U' L' B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L' U L' U L U' L U' L' U L F' U L R L' F' L' U F' L' R L B R U' B R' BL U
*2. *L BL' U' B' U B BL L U' F R U R' U' F' U L' F' R' U R' U F' R' U R L' R D L D' BR' R' U' F'
*3. *F' R U L F L' F' U' F D BR R BR' R' D' F' R' F U F U R F' L U F R L R' F' BR R' BR' R BL L
*4. *R F R' F' R' F' D R BR R' BR' D' F R F' R' F R' F' R' U F' R' L' U R' F' R L F' L BL L' D BL' F' L' BR
*5. *U L' U' F R' F' U L F R' F' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L' U F R' F' R' F' R' F' R' U R' F' U' B R' B BR BL F BR'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

Adding a separate note about the changes for this week here so it won't get lost in the main post:

1. We have added Face-Turning Octahedron this week! xyzzy provided the random-state scrambler.
2. Scrambles for all WCA puzzles are now being generated via tnoodle-lib, so they are WCA-compatible scrambles. So this week, you may notice some differences for some puzzles.
3. Scrambles for kilominx are now using xyzzy's random-state scrambler, so the format of the scrambles has changed.

Please PM me if you see any issues; I will try to fix them as quickly as I can.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 5, 2021)

I noticed the rules button for FTO seems slightly inaccurate. It currently reads:

"To scramble, the cube should be held with* one point upward*, one towards you; then the faces U, R, F, L will appear clockwise as you are looking at it." 

The part in bold seems inaccurate - there should be an edge pointing upward, else the "U" face is ambiguous. It's technically not invalid up to color scheme regardless of how you assign the faces clockwise, but it's more clear to have people directed to hold the puzzle as shown below:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> I noticed the rules button for FTO seems slightly inaccurate. It currently reads:
> 
> "To scramble, the cube should be held with* one point upward*, one towards you; then the faces U, R, F, L will appear clockwise as you are looking at it."
> 
> ...


Agreed; this is completely confusing. I'm having trouble figuring out how to express this in words; for now, it's too difficult for me to add images to the rules because of the way I've done it. I've made a new attempt:



> To scramble, the puzzle should be held looking down on one point of the puzzle such that the four visible faces form a square with one edge toward you and the opposite edge away from you; then faces U, R, F, L will appear clockwise as you are looking at it.



If anyone can suggest better wording such that it will be clear despite the lack of an image, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> Agreed; this is completely confusing. I'm having trouble figuring out how to express this in words; for now, it's too difficult for me to add images to the rules because of the way I've done it. I've made a new attempt:



If you'd be able to link a video, Ben from BenPuzzles explains how to scramble FTO in this video on my channel (at the provided timestamp):


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 5, 2021)

DGCubes said:


> If you'd be able to link a video, Ben from BenPuzzles explains how to scramble FTO in this video on my channel (at the provided timestamp):


you forgot to add *shameless self promotion* smh


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> To scramble, the puzzle should be held looking down on one point of the puzzle such that the four visible faces form a square with one edge toward you and the opposite edge away from you; then faces U, R, F, L will appear clockwise as you are looking at it.



Maybe something like this? If you don't want to define the other four faces like in your definition, the last sentence can be cut.



> To scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Maybe something like this? If you don't want to define the other four faces like in your definition, the last sentence can be cut.


Thanks! I'll use this for now.


----------



## qwr (Jan 5, 2021)

looks like I have to figure out an FTO method now


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2021)

OK, kilominx: BR and BL just means backwards Right and Left, but how do I 'flip' a dodecahedron? Rotate the whole thing 180 deg or what?

Edit: or rather a kilominx  (if not x2 like earlier)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, kilominx: BR and BL just means backwards Right and Left, but how do I 'flip' a dodecahedron? Rotate the whole thing 180 deg or what?
> 
> Edit: or rather a kilominx  (if not x2 like earlier)


I believe it is exactly the same as what we used x2 for before. Rotate 180 degrees about the x axis. I think xyzzy objected to using x2 instead of flip for this because of the fact that he's using standard notation instead of Pochmann notation, and so since R2 means rotate R 144 degrees, x2 might be expected to mean rotate the puzzle about the x axis 144 degrees on a dodecahedron. Hence "flip", meaning rotate the puzzle 180 degrees about the x axis.

If you click on the "Rules" button on the timer, you'll see I say something similar there.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe it is exactly the same as what we used x2 for before. Rotate 180 degrees about the x axis. I think xyzzy objected to using x2 instead of flip for this because of the fact that he's using standard notation instead of Pochmann notation, and so since R2 means rotate R 144 degrees, x2 might be expected to mean rotate the puzzle about the x axis 144 degrees on a dodecahedron. Hence "flip", meaning rotate the puzzle 180 degrees about the x axis.
> 
> If you click on the "Rules" button on the timer, you'll see I say something similar there.


oops, my fault, did not look at "Rules"


----------



## Jacck (Jan 8, 2021)

PB and probably competition best: got a valid score in 34/35 events - only 7bld is DNF. Previous best was 33/34.
Will do the last two attempts in 4bld and the last in 5bld to achieve: "Has tried all possible attempts."

EDIT 10th Jan: Done all possible 133 attempts and had a success in 131 - only a DNF in 5bld and a DNF in 7bld. Okay, it was the easy version with only 4 cubes in multi 
EDIT 6th Jan2022: corrected attempts from 131 to 133 and 129 to 131: obviously counted FMC a only 1 attempt in last year.


----------



## qwr (Jan 10, 2021)

is there a diagram for kilominx faces?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 10, 2021)

Is one necessary for just U/F/L/R/BL/BR? If you're holding it so there's a face on top and one in front of you, U/F are obvious, L/R should be obvious, and then that leaves two back faces, BL and BR, which are adjacent to L and R, respectively.


----------



## qwr (Jan 10, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Is one necessary for just U/F/L/R/BL/BR? If you're holding it so there's a face on top and one in front of you, U/F are obvious, L/R should be obvious, and then that leaves two back faces, BL and BR, which are adjacent to L and R, respectively.


oh I thought I was missing some faces
L/R are adjacent to U correct?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah, you only need to turn the upper hemisphere of faces, that's why the puzzle gets flipped over 1-2 times in the scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2021)

Results for week 1: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and remopihel!

*2x2x2*(127)
1.  1.26 Legomanz
2.  1.29 Charles Jerome
3.  1.48 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.56 OriginalUsername
5.  1.97 PotatoCuber
6.  1.98 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1.99 dat1asiandude
8.  2.11 Luke Garrett
9.  2.13 BradyCubes08
10.  2.23 NarenRameshB
11.  2.28 wuque man 
12.  2.31 remopihel
13.  2.50 Zeke Mackay
14.  2.51 oliver sherlock
14.  2.51 el3ctr0CuberZZ
16.  2.60 JChambers13
17.  2.63 MrKuba600
18.  2.74 DhruvA
19.  2.80 Zachary White
19.  2.80 Rubadcar
21.  2.82 Sjviray
22.  2.84 Heewon Seo
23.  2.85 Dream Cubing
24.  2.88 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  2.90 Micah Morrison
26.  3.06 TipsterTrickster 
27.  3.08 NathanaelCubes
28.  3.10 cuberkid10
29.  3.14 asacuber
30.  3.15 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  3.18 tJardigradHe
32.  3.20 Rafaello
33.  3.29 ichcubegerne
34.  3.31 sean_cut4
35.  3.32 Antto Pitkänen
36.  3.34 Boris McCoy
37.  3.38 abhijat
38.  3.43 FaLoL
39.  3.44 BradenTheMagician
39.  3.44 DGCubes
41.  3.51 HawaiiLife745
42.  3.52 wearephamily1719
43.  3.53 BMcCl1
44.  3.64 jaysammey777
45.  3.65 fun at the joy
46.  3.72 360cubed
47.  3.74 DNF_Cuber
48.  3.92 50ph14
48.  3.92 Fred Lang
50.  3.95 VIBE_ZT
51.  3.99 Cale S
51.  3.99 João Vinicius
53.  4.02 d2polld
54.  4.03 midnightcuberx
55.  4.12 MaksymilianMisiak
56.  4.17 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
57.  4.22 Liam Wadek
58.  4.25 MCuber
59.  4.46 quing
60.  4.48 vishwasankarcubing
61.  4.50 Jonah Jarvis
62.  4.62 Raymos Castillo
63.  4.64 Erikas Cimnickas
64.  4.68 MattP98
65.  4.69 ProStar
66.  4.83 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
67.  4.84 CodingCuber
68.  4.88 MartinN13
69.  4.89 tommyo11
70.  4.98 xyzzy
71.  5.02 LukasCubes
72.  5.05 Bilbo7
73.  5.08 John Benwell
74.  5.09 sondreboy1
75.  5.14 Poketube6681
76.  5.17 Li Xiang
77.  5.20 HippieCuber
78.  5.24 TheSlykrCubr
79.  5.28 trangium
80.  5.29 PingPongCuber
81.  5.37 GAN CUBER
82.  5.46 CaptainCuber
83.  5.51 NintendoCuber
84.  5.52 Paweł
85.  5.64 Ali161102
86.  5.71 SonofRonan
87.  5.75 KarlMarcus11
88.  5.80 anna4f
89.  5.81 BrodoTheDodo.
90.  5.86 HKspeed.com
91.  5.89 Jam88
92.  6.03 Kacper Jędrzejuk
93.  6.09 Pfannkuchener
94.  6.10 Jaagrav
95.  6.15 ImmolatedMarmoset
96.  6.26 feli.cubes
97.  6.32 nevinscph
98.  6.47 RyanSoh
99.  6.50 IMCubing
100.  6.82 qwr
101.  6.93 Caleb Rogers
102.  6.99 Lewis
103.  7.02 Mike Hughey
104.  7.18 LittleLumos
105.  7.19 redrubix2009
106.  7.57 shqdowcuber
107.  7.58 Filipe Teixeira
108.  7.69 breadears
109.  7.78 Goodoldcuber
110.  7.88 TaliwangCube
111.  8.17 Paul.Mz
112.  8.27 DodusNet
113.  8.30 123tacocat321
114.  8.43 Opcube
115.  8.55 Rubika-37-021204
116.  8.56 edd_dib
117.  9.53 sporteisvogel
118.  9.54 aboiperson
119.  9.86 Jrg
120.  11.47 f_roerick
121.  11.48 Emily
122.  12.07 KP-20359
123.  12.49 Jacck
124.  13.30 Curtis
125.  13.73 MarcoKiel7
126.  14.77 MatsBergsten
127.  15.71 PCCuber


*3x3x3*(180)
1.  6.23 dat1asiandude
2.  6.78 Luke Garrett
3.  7.25 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.60 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.69 tJardigradHe
6.  7.82 PotatoCuber
6.  7.82 turtwig
8.  7.88 BrianJ
9.  7.90 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  8.07 OriginalUsername
11.  8.10 Jonah Jarvis
12.  8.23 cuberkid10
13.  8.25 el3ctr0CuberZZ
14.  8.26 Charles Jerome
15.  8.30 Adam Chodyniecki
16.  8.31 wuque man 
17.  8.39 Zeke Mackay
18.  8.59 Micah Morrison
19.  8.66 riz3ndrr 
20.  8.73 Heewon Seo
20.  8.73 BradyCubes08
22.  8.92 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  8.92 Dream Cubing
24.  9.00 Zachary White
25.  9.10 thecubingwizard
26.  9.22 Sjviray
27.  9.29 2017LAMB06
28.  9.31 NarenRameshB
29.  9.39 David ep
30.  9.47 sean_cut4
31.  9.59 ichcubegerne
32.  9.63 BraydenTheCuber
33.  9.76 FishyIshy
34.  9.78 BradenTheMagician
35.  9.80 papasmurf
36.  9.85 remopihel
37.  9.86 Cale S
37.  9.86 Rafaello
39.  9.91 Rubadcar
40.  9.92 JChambers13
41.  10.16 Keenan Johnson
42.  10.17 DhruvA
43.  10.18 FaLoL
43.  10.18 MrKuba600
45.  10.26 HawaiiLife745
46.  10.27 360cubed
47.  10.41 vishwasankarcubing
48.  10.45 Logan2017DAYR01
49.  10.53 abhijat
50.  10.72 DGCubes
51.  10.80 d2polld
52.  10.83 VJW
53.  10.98 cheaj99
54.  11.03 wearephamily1719
55.  11.06 jaysammey777
56.  11.14 TipsterTrickster 
57.  11.20 BMcCl1
58.  11.25 MCuber
59.  11.26 Boris McCoy
60.  11.31 Fred Lang
61.  11.38 20luky3
62.  11.73 MartinN13
63.  11.76 joshsailscga
64.  11.78 MaksymilianMisiak
65.  11.85 nico_german_cuber
66.  12.00 MattP98
67.  12.01 João Vinicius
68.  12.06 quing
69.  12.18 Raymos Castillo
70.  12.33 Skewb_Cube
71.  12.40 Imran Rahman
72.  12.47 oliver sherlock
73.  12.62 lumes2121
74.  12.72 midnightcuberx
75.  12.93 Kit Clement
76.  12.99 Antto Pitkänen
77.  13.06 ican97
78.  13.10 xyzzy
79.  13.18 Liam Wadek
80.  13.31 abunickabhi
81.  13.41 revaldoah
82.  13.46 SpeedyOctahedron
83.  13.73 jake.levine
84.  13.86 drpfisherman
85.  13.89 pizzacrust
86.  13.97 sondreboy1
87.  14.26 breadears
87.  14.26 trangium
89.  14.48 oliverpallo
90.  14.50 Erikas Cimnickas
91.  14.51 PingPongCuber
92.  14.67 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
93.  14.74 Bilbo7
94.  14.77 VIBE_ZT
95.  14.78 tommyo11
96.  14.79 Ali161102
97.  14.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
98.  15.05 50ph14
99.  15.17 edd_dib
100.  15.30 DNF_Cuber
101.  15.58 nevinscph
102.  15.66 Natemophi
103.  15.80 TheSlykrCubr
104.  15.93 CaptainCuber
105.  16.19 seungju choi
106.  16.20 NintendoCuber
107.  16.36 OriEy
108.  16.38 thatkid
109.  16.44 HKspeed.com
110.  16.50 Pfannkuchener
111.  16.68 ImmolatedMarmoset
112.  16.72 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
113.  16.97 CodingCuber
114.  17.04 ProStar
115.  17.24 HippieCuber
116.  17.28 LittleLumos
117.  17.35 SonofRonan
118.  17.39 anna4f
119.  17.41 KarlMarcus11
120.  17.42 OmgItsMaxC
121.  18.01 Petri Krzywacki
122.  18.34 GAN CUBER
123.  18.42 John Benwell
124.  18.45 Li Xiang
125.  18.62 LukasCubes
126.  18.65 MarkA64
127.  18.68 TaliwangCube
128.  18.70 Habsen
129.  18.79 Poketube6681
130.  19.35 Lewis
131.  19.45 White KB
132.  20.45 EnochManor
133.  20.51 Filipe Teixeira
134.  20.61 Mike Hughey
135.  20.72 Bapels
136.  20.75 RyanSoh
137.  21.47 Gregsimo84
138.  21.98 Jrg
139.  22.06 sporteisvogel
140.  22.66 PCCuber
141.  23.02 One Wheel
142.  23.19 DavEz
143.  23.33 Goodoldcuber
144.  23.63 aboiperson
145.  23.77 Paweł
146.  23.97 123tacocat321
147.  24.72 SimpleCubing
148.  25.07 filmip
149.  25.47 IMCubing
150.  25.71 calotret
151.  25.96 DiamondGolem12
152.  26.33 Paul.Mz
153.  26.35 DodusNet
154.  26.43 feli.cubes
155.  26.60 BrodoTheDodo.
156.  27.13 benthecuber
157.  27.67 Rubika-37-021204
158.  27.86 Jaagrav
159.  28.65 Alireza138678
160.  29.08 f_roerick
161.  29.87 mattboeren
162.  29.94 Herms28
163.  30.19 SamBerg0
164.  30.37 Ninja208
165.  30.50 KP-20359
166.  30.73 Kai_Valdez
167.  31.65 shqdowcuber
168.  31.78 Jacck
169.  32.42 Caleb Rogers
170.  33.17 Jam88
171.  35.13 Emily
172.  36.30 billybobbob
173.  36.45 MatsBergsten
174.  36.47 GT8590
175.  42.66 redrubix2009
176.  45.54 MarcoKiel7
177.  46.32 cuberbutnotacuber
178.  46.92 Kathy218
179.  47.24 luca2453
180.  1:00.30 Curtis


*4x4x4*(98)
1.  29.13 cuberkid10
2.  30.11 OriginalUsername
3.  31.99 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  32.10 Micah Morrison
5.  32.13 Heewon Seo
6.  32.83 Luke Garrett
7.  32.93 tJardigradHe
8.  32.94 Zachary White
9.  33.09 el3ctr0CuberZZ
10.  34.36 BrianJ
11.  35.18 MrKuba600
12.  35.23 Christopher Fandrich
13.  36.02 ichcubegerne
14.  36.06 FaLoL
15.  36.55 360cubed
16.  36.94 wuque man 
17.  37.12 JChambers13
18.  37.59 BradenTheMagician
19.  37.94 abhijat
20.  38.37 HawaiiLife745
21.  38.51 Sjviray
22.  38.56 fun at the joy
23.  38.61 PotatoCuber
24.  38.90 vishwasankarcubing
25.  39.45 Jonah Jarvis
26.  39.92 Zeke Mackay
27.  40.70 Rubadcar
28.  41.23 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  41.76 remopihel
30.  41.81 Cale S
31.  41.86 MCuber
32.  42.34 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  42.84 xyzzy
34.  43.08 jake.levine
35.  43.25 quing
36.  43.49 Boris McCoy
37.  45.00 Rafaello
38.  45.92 DGCubes
39.  46.74 sean_cut4
40.  46.83 João Vinicius
41.  46.97 Keenan Johnson
42.  47.94 MattP98
43.  48.57 BMcCl1
44.  49.76 nevinscph
45.  50.15 drpfisherman
46.  50.91 jaysammey777
47.  51.47 VJW
48.  52.21 wearephamily1719
49.  52.34 thatkid
50.  52.44 Imran Rahman
51.  52.58 Raymos Castillo
52.  52.65 Liam Wadek
53.  53.13 edd_dib
54.  53.78 breadears
55.  53.98 nico_german_cuber
56.  54.53 sondreboy1
57.  54.94 tommyo11
58.  55.59 SpeedyOctahedron
59.  55.78 John Benwell
60.  55.97 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  56.99 VIBE_ZT
62.  57.44 SonofRonan
63.  57.55 midnightcuberx
64.  58.95 Ali161102
65.  59.03 LittleLumos
66.  1:00.65 Pfannkuchener
67.  1:03.80 HKspeed.com
68.  1:03.85 FishyIshy
69.  1:04.14 CaptainCuber
70.  1:04.85 Bilbo7
71.  1:07.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
72.  1:07.68 d2polld
73.  1:09.06 oliver sherlock
74.  1:10.65 PingPongCuber
75.  1:12.15 Petri Krzywacki
76.  1:15.60 SamBerg0
77.  1:17.13 Li Xiang
78.  1:19.17 One Wheel
79.  1:21.05 Jrg
80.  1:27.69 HippieCuber
81.  1:28.14 Lewis
82.  1:28.60 Paweł
83.  1:30.38 Mike Hughey
84.  1:37.77 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:38.64 anna4f
86.  1:42.03 KP-20359
87.  1:42.25 sporteisvogel
88.  1:43.36 Goodoldcuber
89.  1:46.49 Jacck
90.  1:46.86 IMCubing
91.  2:05.81 aboiperson
92.  2:11.87 MatsBergsten
93.  2:14.89 123tacocat321
94.  2:27.10 Paul.Mz
95.  2:29.05 thomas.sch
96.  2:40.12 Caleb Rogers
97.  2:40.97 GT8590
98.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  56.75 Dream Cubing
2.  57.78 el3ctr0CuberZZ
3.  59.20 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  59.29 OriginalUsername
5.  59.59 cuberkid10
6.  1:05.41 Heewon Seo
7.  1:06.96 ichcubegerne
8.  1:07.36 FaLoL
9.  1:08.43 Jonah Jarvis
10.  1:08.78 Luke Garrett
11.  1:09.16 JChambers13
12.  1:09.19 fun at the joy
13.  1:10.20 MrKuba600
14.  1:11.20 wuque man 
15.  1:11.42 vishwasankarcubing
16.  1:12.22 abhijat
17.  1:14.29 João Vinicius
18.  1:14.38 HawaiiLife745
19.  1:20.01 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:20.61 jake.levine
21.  1:21.06 Zeke Mackay
22.  1:23.84 MaksymilianMisiak
23.  1:23.93 xyzzy
24.  1:24.54 VJW
25.  1:24.67 nevinscph
26.  1:24.86 Christopher Fandrich
27.  1:24.91 360cubed
28.  1:26.01 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:27.50 quing
30.  1:29.25 Adam Chodyniecki
31.  1:29.86 remopihel
32.  1:32.15 Brendyn Dunagan
33.  1:35.09 BMcCl1
34.  1:35.14 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  1:36.11 Keenan Johnson
36.  1:36.23 Rafaello
37.  1:36.72 nico_german_cuber
38.  1:44.17 Sjviray
39.  1:44.27 breadears
40.  1:44.59 CaptainCuber
41.  1:45.35 Pfannkuchener
42.  1:46.11 Liam Wadek
43.  1:48.69 tommyo11
44.  1:51.37 John Benwell
45.  1:52.23 SonofRonan
46.  1:53.76 Bilbo7
47.  1:54.56 VIBE_ZT
48.  1:55.53 PingPongCuber
49.  1:55.67 Ali161102
50.  1:56.06 thatkid
51.  1:58.32 LittleLumos
52.  2:08.77 Lewis
53.  2:18.31 One Wheel
54.  2:20.44 HKspeed.com
55.  2:24.18 TheSlykrCubr
56.  2:24.72 Mike Hughey
57.  2:24.81 d2polld
58.  2:26.42 Jrg
59.  2:27.91 revaldoah
60.  2:33.44 Li Xiang
61.  2:44.32 sporteisvogel
62.  2:45.70 Petri Krzywacki
63.  2:46.54 Paweł
64.  2:49.03 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:53.35 HippieCuber
66.  2:55.43 LukasCubes
67.  2:55.80 Jacck
68.  3:17.09 freshcuber.de
69.  3:22.54 KP-20359
70.  3:27.52 IMCubing
71.  3:51.77 Goodoldcuber
72.  4:20.20 MatsBergsten
73.  DNF DNF_Cuber
73.  DNF MCuber


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:37.56 Dream Cubing
2.  1:45.11 el3ctr0CuberZZ
3.  1:58.04 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:07.58 OriginalUsername
5.  2:08.22 tJardigradHe
6.  2:11.05 JChambers13
7.  2:11.56 HawaiiLife745
8.  2:11.68 FaLoL
9.  2:14.46 Keroma12
10.  2:19.73 nevinscph
11.  2:20.91 Heewon Seo
12.  2:21.20 João Vinicius
13.  2:24.84 xyzzy
14.  2:36.32 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:38.97 jake.levine
16.  2:56.10 MaksymilianMisiak
17.  3:01.94 Adam Chodyniecki
18.  3:04.21 VJW
19.  3:09.54 remopihel
20.  3:22.36 Rafaello
21.  3:25.68 Pfannkuchener
22.  3:37.23 Ali161102
23.  3:38.88 Rollercoasterben 
24.  3:46.54 LittleLumos
25.  3:55.63 One Wheel
26.  4:38.77 Jrg
27.  4:41.38 filmip
28.  4:46.20 IMCubing
29.  4:47.47 Lewis
30.  4:48.96 Rubika-37-021204
31.  4:53.17 sporteisvogel
32.  5:03.98 Li Xiang
33.  5:08.95 Jacck
34.  6:12.77 KP-20359
35.  6:15.20 HippieCuber
36.  DNF quing
36.  DNF Liam Wadek
36.  DNF Keenan Johnson
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:21.09 Dream Cubing
2.  2:43.96 el3ctr0CuberZZ
3.  2:53.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:01.41 OriginalUsername
5.  3:14.03 HawaiiLife745
6.  3:20.90 Keroma12
7.  3:24.22 JChambers13
8.  3:26.34 Heewon Seo
9.  3:26.65 drpfisherman
10.  3:37.85 xyzzy
11.  3:40.80 nevinscph
12.  3:46.61 jake.levine
13.  4:11.33 João Vinicius
14.  4:32.39 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  4:38.28 remopihel
16.  4:38.32 Adam Chodyniecki
17.  4:48.52 Liam Wadek
18.  4:52.55 VJW
19.  5:08.22 Pfannkuchener
20.  5:46.87 Rollercoasterben 
21.  5:53.30 One Wheel
22.  6:26.99 Jrg
23.  7:14.03 Rubika-37-021204
24.  7:46.51 Jacck
25.  7:57.54 sporteisvogel
26.  8:05.09 tommyo11
27.  8:06.59 Li Xiang
28.  9:11.65 KP-20359
29.  13:28.22 LukasCubes
30.  DNF Ali161102
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(23)
1.  4.15 Charles Jerome
2.  5.15 remopihel
3.  6.13 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8.18 Christopher Fandrich
5.  8.93 ichcubegerne
6.  11.98 Dream Cubing
7.  12.72 JChambers13
8.  13.37 fun at the joy
9.  19.61 Sjviray
10.  19.76 MattP98
11.  20.00 nevinscph
12.  20.31 tommyo11
13.  22.80 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  24.23 MatsBergsten
15.  25.42 Mike Hughey
16.  25.76 LittleLumos
17.  26.53 MrKuba600
18.  33.16 TaliwangCube
19.  35.51 Paweł
20.  35.57 Jacck
21.  1:34.87 Delta Phi
22.  DNF Pfannkuchener
22.  DNF Erikas Cimnickas


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  30.19 tommyo11
2.  36.85 ican97
3.  37.37 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  44.17 MattP98
5.  47.86 JChambers13
6.  51.97 fun at the joy
7.  54.08 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  57.17 Micah Morrison
9.  58.36 Ali161102
10.  1:01.22 nevinscph
11.  1:01.98 revaldoah
12.  1:08.02 OJ Cubing
13.  1:21.76 remopihel
14.  1:23.70 TaliwangCube
15.  1:23.72 Takafumi Sakakibara
16.  1:29.10 thatkid
17.  1:29.37 seungju choi
18.  1:29.44 Dream Cubing
19.  1:50.38 MatsBergsten
20.  1:54.59 Mike Hughey
21.  2:30.86 filmip
22.  3:02.46 Pfannkuchener
23.  3:13.42 d2polld
24.  3:17.66 anna4f
25.  3:30.37 Jacck
26.  4:33.29 mattboeren
27.  9:59.50 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF LittleLumos
28.  DNF ichcubegerne
28.  DNF Delta Phi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  3:41.65 Keroma12
2.  4:34.46 nevinscph
3.  6:52.46 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  7:18.34 MatsBergsten
5.  9:15.81 tommyo11
6.  10:58.86 Jacck
7.  12:02.23 filmip
8.  12:45.97 Pfannkuchener
9.  15:22.19 remopihel
10.  DNF Micah Morrison
10.  DNF Ali161102
10.  DNF thatkid
10.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
10.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  10:20.98 nevinscph
2.  12:30.96 Takafumi Sakakibara
3.  12:50.97 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  16:14.21 MattP98
5.  20:30.89 Jacck
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Pfannkuchener


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:57.04 nevinscph
2.  42:46.62 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  25/33 54:30 Keroma12
2.  10/10 33:00 nevinscph
3.  7/9 56:22 Paweł


Spoiler



4.  4/4 15:42 filmip
5.  4/4 18:28 Jacck
6.  4/5 21:41 MatsBergsten
7.  3/4 19:44 Pfannkuchener
8.  2/3 5:17 MattP98
9.  8/18 39:16 Dylan Swarts


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  12.23 Luke Garrett
2.  12.37 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  12.47 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  13.38 OriginalUsername
5.  14.05 Charles Jerome
6.  14.83 Dream Cubing
7.  14.84 PotatoCuber
8.  15.19 wuque man 
9.  15.91 Micah Morrison
10.  16.16 turtwig
11.  17.36 HawaiiLife745
12.  17.48 Heewon Seo
13.  17.69 midnightcuberx
14.  18.14 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  18.14 vishwasankarcubing
16.  18.24 ichcubegerne
17.  18.36 cuberkid10
18.  18.69 JChambers13
19.  18.96 MrKuba600
20.  19.22 papasmurf
21.  19.44 MCuber
22.  19.46 Rubadcar
23.  19.64 DGCubes
24.  19.75 BradenTheMagician
25.  19.85 NarenRameshB
26.  20.03 sean_cut4
27.  20.76 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  20.79 xyzzy
29.  20.94 Zeke Mackay
30.  21.26 FaLoL
31.  21.59 João Vinicius
32.  21.68 nico_german_cuber
33.  22.28 remopihel
34.  22.94 MaksymilianMisiak
35.  23.00 jaysammey777
36.  23.34 abunickabhi
37.  23.95 abhijat
38.  24.92 joshsailscga
39.  25.28 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  25.49 MattP98
41.  25.57 Sjviray
42.  25.77 Kit Clement
43.  25.86 revaldoah
44.  26.07 Liam Wadek
45.  26.60 PingPongCuber
46.  27.02 d2polld
46.  27.02 edd_dib
48.  27.50 BMcCl1
49.  27.67 Jonah Jarvis
50.  27.71 trangium
51.  28.06 GAN CUBER
52.  28.64 VIBE_ZT
53.  28.71 DNF_Cuber
54.  28.89 Raymos Castillo
54.  28.89 nevinscph
56.  29.28 quing
57.  29.57 Boris McCoy
58.  30.96 wearephamily1719
59.  32.73 Pfannkuchener
60.  32.92 breadears
61.  33.76 Bilbo7
62.  33.92 Ali161102
63.  35.12 Keenan Johnson
64.  35.24 OmgItsMaxC
65.  35.85 TaliwangCube
66.  35.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67.  37.20 RyanSoh
68.  38.01 tommyo11
69.  39.05 LittleLumos
70.  40.35 Paweł
71.  40.69 Goodoldcuber
72.  40.97 Petri Krzywacki
73.  42.76 LukasCubes
74.  44.21 NintendoCuber
75.  44.74 Li Xiang
76.  46.11 One Wheel
77.  46.78 Erikas Cimnickas
78.  48.86 Mike Hughey
79.  50.32 sporteisvogel
80.  50.35 White KB
81.  50.69 seungju choi
82.  59.24 KarlMarcus11
83.  59.49 Jacck
84.  1:01.04 HippieCuber
85.  1:12.01 benthecuber
86.  1:13.58 mattboeren
87.  1:14.84 IMCubing
88.  1:16.17 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:38.53 calotret
90.  4:18.05 MatsBergsten
91.  DNF MarcoKiel7


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  30.29 OriginalUsername
2.  1:49.84 One Wheel
3.  2:22.39 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  4:11.53 Jacck
5.  DNF Paweł


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  32.46 ichcubegerne
2.  33.38 fun at the joy
3.  49.36 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  1:09.24 remopihel
5.  1:10.34 JChambers13
6.  1:19.45 Mike Hughey
7.  1:42.58 MrKuba600
8.  1:46.66 Pfannkuchener
9.  1:54.69 Jacck
10.  2:17.12 MatsBergsten
11.  4:29.24 Li Xiang
12.  DNF Erikas Cimnickas


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  22.67 (22, 25, 21) Cale S
2.  29.00 (30, 26, 31) Jacck
3.  29.67 (33, 26, 30) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (35, 29, 37) RyanSoh
5.  34.33 (37, 29, 37) remopihel
6.  36.00 (36, 32, 40) MattP98
7.  36.33 (38, 31, 40) Mike Hughey
8.  37.33 (41, 34, 37) JChambers13
9.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Mrauo
9.  DNF (33, 32, DNS) PotatoCuber
9.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(55)
1.  41.83 cuberkid10
2.  42.24 OriginalUsername
3.  42.87 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  42.97 Heewon Seo
5.  44.64 BrianJ
6.  47.71 Dream Cubing
7.  48.18 ichcubegerne
8.  49.87 Christopher Fandrich
9.  53.11 Sjviray
10.  53.46 Luke Garrett
11.  53.52 Zeke Mackay
12.  53.63 abhijat
13.  54.08 JChambers13
14.  55.62 remopihel
15.  55.71 MartinN13
16.  56.59 fun at the joy
17.  57.28 MCuber
18.  57.31 PotatoCuber
19.  59.45 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  59.96 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:00.53 vishwasankarcubing
22.  1:01.49 DGCubes
23.  1:02.24 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:02.82 360cubed
25.  1:04.64 Boris McCoy
26.  1:07.58 tommyo11
27.  1:08.02 MaksymilianMisiak
28.  1:10.88 BMcCl1
29.  1:13.35 quing
30.  1:16.04 NathanaelCubes
31.  1:19.47 nevinscph
32.  1:23.93 d2polld
33.  1:24.13 Pfannkuchener
34.  1:26.38 Ali161102
35.  1:26.54 breadears
36.  1:27.43 VIBE_ZT
37.  1:29.33 midnightcuberx
38.  1:31.57 CaptainCuber
39.  1:31.80 50ph14
40.  1:33.73 DNF_Cuber
41.  1:34.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:35.47 LittleLumos
43.  1:43.26 Lewis
44.  1:46.04 Erikas Cimnickas
45.  1:51.40 Mike Hughey
46.  1:56.03 Li Xiang
47.  1:57.11 anna4f
48.  1:58.28 Paweł
49.  2:17.70 HippieCuber
50.  2:27.15 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:29.78 KarlMarcus11
52.  2:32.92 123tacocat321
53.  2:41.10 aboiperson
54.  2:42.06 Jacck
55.  2:59.38 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:45.35 OriginalUsername
2.  1:45.68 cuberkid10
3.  1:46.18 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:47.60 Heewon Seo
5.  1:48.26 Dream Cubing
6.  1:58.48 abhijat
7.  1:59.77 el3ctr0CuberZZ
8.  2:08.39 BradenTheMagician
9.  2:09.20 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:11.79 JChambers13
11.  2:29.70 quing
12.  2:31.89 remopihel
13.  2:45.36 nevinscph
14.  2:53.02 BMcCl1
15.  2:53.89 MartinN13
16.  3:01.04 tommyo11
17.  3:06.99 Pfannkuchener
18.  3:18.11 Ali161102
19.  3:18.27 breadears
20.  3:22.07 CaptainCuber
21.  3:51.75 50ph14
22.  3:54.14 d2polld
23.  3:58.00 LittleLumos
24.  4:03.10 Li Xiang
25.  4:03.19 Lewis
26.  4:16.20 Mike Hughey
27.  4:36.05 One Wheel
28.  4:38.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  4:58.35 HippieCuber
30.  5:21.15 Paweł
31.  5:26.84 Rubika-37-021204
32.  6:19.49 Jacck
33.  6:36.07 MatsBergsten
34.  DNF Sjviray
34.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:13.41 Dream Cubing
2.  4:03.75 ichcubegerne
3.  4:18.00 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:51.31 Liam Wadek
5.  5:23.77 nevinscph
6.  5:29.26 MartinN13
7.  6:08.82 remopihel
8.  6:18.63 Pfannkuchener
9.  7:19.77 CaptainCuber
10.  8:55.95 Lewis
11.  9:02.34 Li Xiang
12.  11:05.21 Rubika-37-021204
13.  11:18.46 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  5:50.48 Dream Cubing
2.  7:06.67 ichcubegerne
3.  8:36.18 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  9:24.54 nevinscph
5.  10:57.38 remopihel
6.  11:34.39 Liam Wadek
7.  11:52.33 Pfannkuchener
8.  18:44.75 Li Xiang
9.  19:19.23 Jacck
10.  19:26.86 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(59)
1.  4.14 Yunhooooo
2.  4.19 JChambers13
3.  4.77 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  4.80 Liam Wadek
5.  5.39 Josh_
6.  6.05 jaysammey777
7.  6.48 karolp
8.  6.52 MattP98
9.  6.70 50ph14
10.  6.82 BradenTheMagician
11.  7.13 vishwasankarcubing
12.  7.16 dat1asiandude
13.  7.89 ImmolatedMarmoset
14.  7.96 drpfisherman
15.  8.05 cuberkid10
16.  8.20 Kit Clement
17.  8.23 Gregsimo84
18.  8.48 tJardigradHe
18.  8.48 fun at the joy
20.  9.11 Luke Garrett
21.  9.16 OriginalUsername
22.  9.21 Charles Jerome
22.  9.21 Mattia Pasquini
24.  9.56 Micah Morrison
25.  9.71 MCuber
26.  10.22 Li Xiang
27.  10.26 Paweł
28.  10.52 Heath Flick
29.  10.82 HawaiiLife745
30.  11.08 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  11.29 360cubed
32.  11.31 ichcubegerne
33.  11.33 revaldoah
34.  11.63 Boris McCoy
35.  11.88 remopihel
36.  12.60 VIBE_ZT
37.  13.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  13.17 PingPongCuber
39.  13.29 Raymos Castillo
40.  13.45 Zeke Mackay
41.  14.16 DNF_Cuber
42.  14.63 Heewon Seo
43.  14.74 quing
44.  15.37 abhijat
45.  15.42 Sitina
46.  16.79 MaksymilianMisiak
47.  16.85 wearephamily1719
48.  17.18 GT8590
49.  17.20 Mike Hughey
50.  18.80 nevinscph
51.  19.71 tommyo11
52.  22.63 Jacck
53.  22.74 d2polld
54.  24.16 feli.cubes
55.  27.05 HippieCuber
56.  31.49 sporteisvogel
57.  41.09 Pfannkuchener
58.  52.18 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  38.66 el3ctr0CuberZZ
2.  39.74 Heewon Seo
3.  53.44 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  55.00 BrianJ
5.  55.33 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  55.86 OriginalUsername
7.  56.65 Luke Garrett
8.  59.84 MrKuba600
9.  1:00.18 MCuber
10.  1:01.90 HawaiiLife745
11.  1:02.61 Dream Cubing
12.  1:03.86 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  1:04.19 abhijat
14.  1:04.92 vishwasankarcubing
15.  1:05.13 DhruvA
16.  1:05.74 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:06.47 ichcubegerne
18.  1:10.17 wuque man 
19.  1:17.70 remopihel
20.  1:19.98 Christopher Fandrich
21.  1:27.86 seungju choi
22.  1:28.08 50ph14
23.  1:33.55 Liam Wadek
24.  1:40.34 midnightcuberx
25.  1:42.47 xyzzy
26.  1:43.30 jake.levine
27.  1:46.25 nevinscph
28.  1:47.85 VIBE_ZT
29.  1:50.90 Erikas Cimnickas
30.  1:51.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  1:57.35 Bilbo7
32.  2:00.58 Keenan Johnson
33.  2:02.96 DNF_Cuber
34.  2:06.86 Pfannkuchener
35.  2:13.06 tommyo11
36.  2:13.54 Lewis
37.  2:16.02 breadears
38.  2:25.56 Sitina
39.  2:36.91 d2polld
40.  2:37.89 HippieCuber
41.  2:39.97 One Wheel
42.  2:41.22 Paul.Mz
43.  2:50.10 Mike Hughey
44.  3:05.63 Ali161102
45.  3:16.88 sporteisvogel
46.  3:18.25 Li Xiang
47.  3:20.16 Jacck
48.  3:42.67 freshcuber.de
49.  4:26.40 Rubika-37-021204
50.  8:16.90 OmgItsMaxC
51.  DNF ImmolatedMarmoset


*Pyraminx*(82)
1.  2.34 50ph14
2.  2.42 tJardigradHe
3.  2.62 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.75 NarenRameshB
5.  2.79 remopihel
6.  2.85 Awder
6.  2.85 Heath Flick
8.  3.31 TipsterTrickster 
8.  3.31 Charles Jerome
10.  3.35 MeMiles
11.  3.48 OriginalUsername
12.  3.51 Luke Garrett
13.  3.60 DGCubes
14.  3.62 Christopher Fandrich
15.  3.71 dat1asiandude
16.  3.82 BradyCubes08
17.  3.99 Liam Wadek
18.  4.16 VIBE_ZT
19.  4.34 Boris McCoy
20.  4.36 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  4.54 oliver sherlock
22.  4.76 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.82 JChambers13
23.  4.82 MattP98
25.  4.96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
26.  5.10 cuberkid10
27.  5.28 fun at the joy
28.  5.31 NintendoCuber
28.  5.31 Cale S
30.  5.38 Zeke Mackay
31.  5.39 wearephamily1719
32.  5.40 ichcubegerne
33.  5.45 CaptainCuber
34.  5.59 HawaiiLife745
35.  5.62 MaksymilianMisiak
36.  5.65 Heewon Seo
37.  5.67 Rubadcar
38.  5.88 Li Xiang
39.  6.11 MCuber
39.  6.11 tommyo11
41.  6.35 Antto Pitkänen
42.  6.50 Sjviray
43.  6.52 Keenan Johnson
44.  6.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  6.72 PingPongCuber
46.  6.76 nico_german_cuber
47.  6.94 Opcube
48.  7.30 midnightcuberx
49.  7.33 360cubed
50.  7.88 Lewis
51.  7.91 Brendyn Dunagan
52.  7.98 vishwasankarcubing
53.  8.16 Raymos Castillo
54.  8.24 abhijat
55.  8.84 Kit Clement
56.  8.91 Mike Hughey
57.  9.06 quing
58.  9.50 ImmolatedMarmoset
59.  10.20 Jam88
60.  10.65 feli.cubes
61.  10.75 Paweł
62.  11.01 KarlMarcus11
63.  11.52 DNF_Cuber
64.  11.81 MarcoKiel7
65.  12.01 BrodoTheDodo.
66.  12.99 sporteisvogel
67.  13.07 Jacck
68.  13.34 Erikas Cimnickas
69.  14.27 anna4f
70.  15.47 Kai_Valdez
71.  15.63 nevinscph
72.  16.10 Pfannkuchener
72.  16.10 OmgItsMaxC
74.  16.54 Rubika-37-021204
75.  16.92 d2polld
76.  18.17 redrubix2009
77.  18.23 aboiperson
78.  18.73 IMCubing
79.  19.39 HippieCuber
80.  19.40 edd_dib
81.  19.55 GT8590
82.  35.47 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(68)
1.  6.29 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.17 David ep
3.  9.48 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.80 Micah Morrison
5.  9.94 oliver sherlock
6.  10.05 BrianJ
7.  10.68 MrKuba600
8.  10.91 Charles Jerome
9.  12.01 Cale S
10.  12.14 remopihel
11.  12.67 BradenTheMagician
12.  12.77 Luke Garrett
13.  13.37 cuberkid10
14.  13.44 tJardigradHe
15.  14.34 BraydenTheCuber
16.  14.44 Boris McCoy
17.  14.85 360cubed
18.  14.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
19.  15.38 JChambers13
20.  15.58 50ph14
21.  15.62 Rafaello
22.  15.65 ichcubegerne
23.  16.33 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  16.71 MaksymilianMisiak
25.  16.72 Zeke Mackay
26.  16.88 OriginalUsername
27.  17.04 Antto Pitkänen
28.  17.56 20luky3
29.  18.31 DGCubes
30.  18.36 NathanaelCubes
31.  18.40 MattP98
32.  19.05 VIBE_ZT
33.  19.68 NintendoCuber
34.  20.09 abhijat
35.  20.12 MCuber
36.  20.44 midnightcuberx
37.  20.84 wearephamily1719
38.  21.35 HawaiiLife745
39.  22.77 VJW
40.  23.47 SpeedyOctahedron
41.  24.90 PingPongCuber
42.  25.23 Liam Wadek
43.  25.48 vishwasankarcubing
44.  26.31 SonofRonan
45.  28.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  30.06 Heath Flick
47.  30.66 Keenan Johnson
48.  31.44 Raymos Castillo
49.  33.64 DNF_Cuber
50.  37.64 quing
51.  39.47 Mike Hughey
52.  40.42 Paweł
53.  41.04 xyzzy
54.  42.93 tommyo11
55.  45.32 Li Xiang
56.  48.57 Lewis
57.  52.71 nevinscph
58.  58.63 One Wheel
59.  1:04.34 sporteisvogel
60.  1:04.76 Jacck
61.  1:08.33 CaptainCuber
62.  1:10.70 SamBerg0
63.  1:11.52 filmip
64.  1:24.71 Pfannkuchener
65.  1:28.93 CodingCuber
66.  3:55.62 Rubika-37-021204
67.  5:16.16 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF Jam88


*Skewb*(70)
1.  2.79 BradyCubes08
2.  2.89 Charles Jerome
3.  2.95 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  3.12 Cale S
5.  3.64 asacuber
6.  3.88 Rubadcar
7.  3.98 BradenTheMagician
8.  4.07 tJardigradHe
9.  4.11 OriginalUsername
10.  4.27 Liam Wadek
11.  4.35 Boris McCoy
12.  4.37 remopihel
13.  4.55 BrianJ
14.  4.78 TipsterTrickster 
15.  4.79 Antto Pitkänen
16.  4.88 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  4.88 VIBE_ZT
18.  5.14 50ph14
19.  5.38 Heewon Seo
20.  5.41 DGCubes
21.  5.49 cuberkid10
22.  5.64 ichcubegerne
22.  5.64 JChambers13
24.  5.68 Luke Garrett
25.  5.72 Zeke Mackay
26.  5.74 MCuber
27.  5.76 Christopher Fandrich
28.  5.79 oliver sherlock
29.  5.93 MattP98
30.  6.18 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  6.24 d2polld
31.  6.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
33.  6.37 fun at the joy
34.  6.44 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  6.48 Raymos Castillo
36.  6.50 HawaiiLife745
37.  6.94 midnightcuberx
38.  6.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  7.21 wearephamily1719
40.  7.61 Li Xiang
41.  7.96 Heath Flick
42.  8.22 MaksymilianMisiak
43.  8.53 360cubed
44.  8.63 vishwasankarcubing
45.  8.67 tommyo11
46.  9.06 NintendoCuber
47.  9.33 Erikas Cimnickas
48.  9.37 Keenan Johnson
49.  10.00 quing
50.  10.42 Paweł
51.  10.54 Lewis
52.  11.13 PingPongCuber
53.  11.70 feli.cubes
54.  12.57 Mike Hughey
55.  13.94 abhijat
56.  14.39 Poketube6681
57.  15.31 Ali161102
58.  15.51 nevinscph
59.  16.63 VJW
60.  16.91 LukasCubes
61.  18.95 HippieCuber
62.  20.04 Jacck
63.  21.37 Rubika-37-021204
64.  21.53 CaptainCuber
65.  24.42 sporteisvogel
66.  24.97 IMCubing
67.  26.10 Pfannkuchener
68.  30.97 MatsBergsten
69.  32.97 f_roerick
70.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  16.42 el3ctr0CuberZZ
2.  19.83 jaysammey777
3.  26.59 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.05 BradenTheMagician
5.  31.56 ichcubegerne
6.  32.70 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  33.01 abhijat
8.  35.69 quing
9.  36.31 VIBE_ZT
10.  38.00 HawaiiLife745
11.  41.84 Kit Clement
12.  43.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  1:08.10 Mike Hughey
14.  1:32.26 Pfannkuchener
15.  2:16.65 MatsBergsten
16.  2:28.88 Rubika-37-021204
17.  8:46.23 Jacck
18.  DNF qwr


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:41.55 Heewon Seo
2.  3:45.99 Luke Garrett
3.  3:57.36 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  3:58.82 OriginalUsername
5.  4:04.79 riz3ndrr 
6.  4:29.10 HawaiiLife745
7.  4:41.34 BradenTheMagician
8.  4:55.38 abhijat
9.  5:18.02 Zeke Mackay
10.  5:23.62 Raymos Castillo
11.  5:29.12 remopihel
12.  6:03.64 50ph14
13.  7:01.20 PingPongCuber
14.  7:05.64 tommyo11
15.  8:17.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  8:55.68 Pfannkuchener
17.  9:54.30 Mike Hughey
18.  10:30.74 Li Xiang
19.  15:50.59 Jacck
20.  DNF ichcubegerne


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  7.67 Awder
2.  10.64 BMcCl1
3.  11.39 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.67 ichcubegerne
5.  12.89 edd_dib
6.  13.80 vishwasankarcubing
7.  15.70 remopihel
8.  16.71 Heath Flick
9.  17.05 VIBE_ZT
10.  18.48 Zeke Mackay
11.  19.15 JChambers13
12.  21.05 Raymos Castillo
13.  21.29 Paweł
14.  23.06 xyzzy
15.  23.29 PingPongCuber
16.  29.81 Mike Hughey
17.  33.50 Lewis
18.  37.82 Rubika-37-021204
19.  47.63 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  27.20 Zeke Mackay
2.  29.23 DGCubes
3.  31.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  32.74 remopihel
5.  34.13 Heath Flick
6.  34.14 Kit Clement
7.  40.59 VIBE_ZT
8.  51.99 Mike Hughey
9.  1:01.96 Lewis
10.  1:08.47 Jacck
11.  1:27.34 One Wheel
12.  1:31.28 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  13.18 quing
2.  21.17 ichcubegerne
3.  24.84 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  24.92 Li Xiang
5.  33.62 MatsBergsten
6.  46.63 Mike Hughey
7.  1:17.15 Pfannkuchener
8.  4:22.37 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  46.45 remopihel
2.  56.25 Jacck

*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  17.50 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.62 ichcubegerne
3.  28.78 joshsailscga


Spoiler



4.  36.69 edd_dib
5.  47.72 Zeke Mackay
6.  53.17 Erikas Cimnickas
7.  55.50 DGCubes
8.  58.82 remopihel
9.  1:00.51 Kai_Valdez
10.  1:01.17 Paweł
11.  1:02.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  1:06.72 Lewis
13.  1:08.44 Pfannkuchener
14.  1:22.10 redrubix2009
15.  1:29.65 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  1:59.29 Mike Hughey
17.  2:51.80 Rubika-37-021204
18.  3:55.63 tommyo11
19.  4:56.31 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  3:28.43 VIBE_ZT
2.  3:37.74 DGCubes
3.  4:57.42 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  7:23.72 One Wheel
5.  9:03.04 Lewis
6.  11:31.38 Jacck
7.  DNF SpeedyOctahedron


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(20)
1.  22.64 HawaiiLife745
2.  25.42 cuberkid10
3.  26.37 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  26.63 360cubed
5.  27.82 TipsterTrickster 
6.  30.03 edd_dib
7.  38.09 vishwasankarcubing
8.  46.83 papasmurf
9.  48.07 Kit Clement
10.  1:05.07 Tx789
11.  1:16.58 drpfisherman
12.  1:36.19 VIBE_ZT
13.  1:44.30 Zachary White
14.  1:44.57 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:28.73 jaysammey777
16.  3:00.88 kits_
17.  3:08.00 Zeke Mackay
18.  4:01.40 Lewis
19.  5:29.97 Mike Hughey
20.  10:31.62 Jacck



*Contest results*(206)
1.  1072 OriginalUsername
2.  1045 ichcubegerne
3.  1031 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  1010 JChambers13
5.  911 Luke Garrett
6.  899 BradenTheMagician
7.  884 Heewon Seo
8.  865 cuberkid10
9.  855 HawaiiLife745
10.  827 Dream Cubing
11.  787 Zeke Mackay
12.  777 MrKuba600
13.  749 Christopher Fandrich
14.  743 tJardigradHe
15.  721 BrianJ
16.  711 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  708 abhijat
18.  689 vishwasankarcubing
19.  682 Micah Morrison
20.  669 Charles Jerome
21.  657 nevinscph
22.  647 DGCubes
23.  646 el3ctr0CuberZZ
24.  627 Liam Wadek
25.  611 MattP98
26.  607 MCuber
27.  603 MaksymilianMisiak
28.  590 VIBE_ZT
29.  587 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  571 Boris McCoy
30.  571 360cubed
32.  566 wuque man 
33.  563 Sjviray
34.  545 tommyo11
35.  531 quing
36.  520 Rubadcar
37.  514 fun at the joy
38.  512 PotatoCuber
39.  509 Cale S
40.  502 xyzzy
41.  498 FaLoL
42.  497 50ph14
43.  495 Pfannkuchener
44.  488 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
45.  482 Raymos Castillo
46.  472 midnightcuberx
47.  451 d2polld
48.  450 wearephamily1719
49.  447 TipsterTrickster 
50.  446 João Vinicius
51.  445 BMcCl1
52.  438 Jonah Jarvis
53.  435 oliver sherlock
54.  432 Rafaello
55.  428 NarenRameshB
56.  426 dat1asiandude
57.  425 BradyCubes08
58.  421 Li Xiang
59.  418 jaysammey777
60.  408 Keenan Johnson
61.  403 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
62.  401 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  392 PingPongCuber
64.  384 sean_cut4
65.  378 Zachary White
66.  376 Ali161102
67.  371 Mike Hughey
68.  368 Jacck
69.  351 Antto Pitkänen
70.  341 VJW
71.  338 DNF_Cuber
72.  337 Paweł
73.  323 CaptainCuber
74.  320 Lewis
75.  318 jake.levine
76.  313 nico_german_cuber
77.  307 breadears
78.  304 LittleLumos
79.  295 DhruvA
80.  291 Erikas Cimnickas
81.  276 Kit Clement
81.  276 Bilbo7
83.  271 Adam Chodyniecki
83.  271 NintendoCuber
85.  263 MartinN13
85.  263 turtwig
87.  259 edd_dib
88.  250 drpfisherman
89.  243 HippieCuber
90.  242 papasmurf
91.  234 revaldoah
92.  226 David ep
93.  219 One Wheel
94.  216 SonofRonan
95.  214 MatsBergsten
96.  210 BraydenTheCuber
97.  208 SpeedyOctahedron
98.  205 Fred Lang
99.  204 Rubika-37-021204
100.  201 sondreboy1
101.  199 joshsailscga
102.  198 Heath Flick
102.  198 John Benwell
104.  197 sporteisvogel
105.  193 trangium
106.  189 ImmolatedMarmoset
107.  186 FishyIshy
107.  186 thatkid
109.  185 riz3ndrr 
110.  181 gottagitgud
111.  178 LukasCubes
112.  177 HKspeed.com
113.  174 NathanaelCubes
114.  169 asacuber
115.  168 anna4f
115.  168 20luky3
117.  166 Imran Rahman
118.  164 abunickabhi
119.  163 Keroma12
120.  159 thecubingwizard
121.  158 TheSlykrCubr
122.  157 2017LAMB06
123.  156 GAN CUBER
124.  152 KarlMarcus11
125.  151 seungju choi
126.  144 TaliwangCube
126.  144 ican97
128.  142 CodingCuber
129.  140 Jrg
130.  135 ProStar
131.  133 Petri Krzywacki
132.  131 cheaj99
133.  130 IMCubing
134.  129 Legomanz
135.  127 Poketube6681
135.  127 RyanSoh
137.  119 filmip
138.  117 feli.cubes
139.  114 Skewb_Cube
139.  114 OmgItsMaxC
141.  111 Goodoldcuber
141.  111 lumes2121
143.  101 Awder
144.  99 pizzacrust
145.  95 oliverpallo
146.  92 Gregsimo84
147.  90 BrodoTheDodo.
148.  88 OriEy
149.  84 Jam88
150.  82 Natemophi
151.  78 KP-20359
152.  77 aboiperson
153.  75 MeMiles
154.  74 Filipe Teixeira
154.  74 Paul.Mz
156.  72 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
157.  71 123tacocat321
158.  69 White KB
159.  62 Jaagrav
160.  61 Yunhooooo
161.  59 SamBerg0
162.  58 MarkA64
163.  57 Josh_
164.  56 Habsen
165.  55 karolp
166.  54 Takafumi Sakakibara
166.  54 Opcube
168.  52 EnochManor
168.  52 redrubix2009
170.  51 Caleb Rogers
171.  49 Bapels
171.  49 DodusNet
173.  47 Kai_Valdez
173.  47 PCCuber
175.  46 mattboeren
176.  42 DavEz
176.  42 Rollercoasterben 
178.  41 calotret
178.  41 shqdowcuber
180.  39 benthecuber
180.  39 Mattia Pasquini
180.  39 MarcoKiel7
183.  38 f_roerick
184.  37 SimpleCubing
185.  35 Sitina
186.  34 GT8590
187.  33 qwr
187.  33 DiamondGolem12
189.  32 freshcuber.de
190.  27 OJ Cubing
191.  25 Alireza138678
192.  22 Herms28
192.  22 Emily
194.  20 Ninja208
195.  18 thomas.sch
196.  15 Tx789
197.  13 Mrauo
198.  12 PotatoCuber
198.  12 billybobbob
200.  10 Curtis
200.  10 Delta Phi
202.  9 kits_
203.  7 cuberbutnotacuber
204.  6 Kathy218
205.  5 luca2453
206.  4 Dylan Swarts


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2021)

206 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 135!

That means our winner this week is *Poketube6681!* Congratulations!!


----------

